# Turbo Replacement



## stanman13 (Aug 2, 2016)

First things first. If you are under 100K miles you're probably still under warranty. In that case take it to the dealer and let them do it for you. I just had the turbo replaced on my 2014, at no cost whatsoever to me. Even got a loaner vehicle for the duration of the repair (turbo was a national backorder item).


----------



## Troyk (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi Eric. Starting up the same project this weekend. I'll keep looking for a diy on the replacement and post if I find something. If you find anything, please do the same.


----------

